# Terratec Cinergy 400 TV



## computers (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo, ich habe ein paar Fragen zur o.g. TV-Karte.

Zu nächst zu meinem System:
AMD Athlon 1800 xp (1,15ghz)
256 MB DDR-RAM (bald 512 MB DDR-RAM)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser TV-Karte und einem ähnlichen System gemacht? Oder kann jemand eine Mutmaßung darüber aufstellen, ob die Karte im Aufnahmemodus problemlos läuft? Was ist, wenn zusätzlich z.B. noch Internet Explorer oder Word läuft?

Zweitens habe ich Fragen zur Bildqualität.
- Wie ist die Bildqualität im Normalmodus (720*576)?
- im Vollbildmodus (bei 17" 1152*864 bzw. 1024*768)
- und ganz wichtig, wie sieht das Ergebnis aus, wenn ich eine TV-Sendung im MPEG2-Format aufnehme, diese auf DVD brenne (das müsste doch gehen, oder?) und diese hinterher mittels DVD-Player auf meinem Fernseher anschaue?

Für Antworten wäre sehr dankbar.
Gruß, Steffen


----------



## jaquline (22. Februar 2005)

hi!   
ich hab glaubig den nachfolger von deiner karte.
also soweit ich das sehe, ist dein system locker ausreichend und word oder internet explorer kannst du eigentlich problemlos neben bei laufen lassen.
auf meinem altem system (Duron 800Mhz 384MBSD-Ram) konnte ich neben der aufnahme
sogar musik hören.
Wenn du nun etwas aufnimmst, dann hängt die Qualiltät nich vom Format ab.
Das format hat nur etwas mit der größe der Video datei zu tun. Man bekommt mit einer .avi-datei genau die selbe qualität hin wie bei einer .mpg datei. lediglich is die .avi extrem groesser als die .mpg.  also wenn du wissen willst, wie das ergebniss dann aussieht, da sag ich nur  testen,testen,testen.  ;-) 
Und nun zum letzten dem DVD-Brennen:
                 Ja es ist möglich, allerdings brauchst du hier ein Brennprogramm was das
                 unterstützt (nero 6 zum beispiel)

ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. wenn du das nächste mal solche frage hast, lies erst mal die bedienungsanleitung von der karte, da stehen alle technischen sachen drin und die mindestanforderungen.  ;-]


----------

